# Bowie, MD: GM and husband seek more



## Saba Taru (Jun 27, 2003)

Good morning!

We are looking to start a D&D 3E group, but we will probably switch to 3.5 when the rules come out.  The world is a homebrew (like many others), but just about any genre and / or play style can be accommodated within reason.  To get a feel for what we’re talking about, please check out my campaign website at The Worlds of Saba Taru.  It’s not for everyone, but we like it.  

*About us:*  We are a married couple in our late 20s looking for people around the same age to game with.  We love to laugh and have fun, so long as it doesn’t interfere too much with gameplay, and while we have our uptight moments, we’re usually pretty laid back.  Currently, we live in Bowie, MD, and we aren’t adverse to driving a little (20 to 30 mins).  We have 2 cats, so people with allergies should be warned.  We do not smoke, and ask that people not smoke while at our home.

We usually take turns as DM, so it’s not unusual for one of us to take a break and the other one to start up a new campaign.  We play with a mixture of roleplay and rollplay, the emphasis switching from session to session.  Sometimes we can be quite combat oriented, while other times can be roleplay intensive.  I like to think of it as a good mix of the two, but YMMV.

*What we’re looking for:*  Ideally, we’d love to meet and game with other couples, but we won’t say no to others as long as they mesh with our gaming style.  We don’t mind “newbies” and would be more than happy to introduce them to the d20 system.

We also don’t mind “mixing it up” as far as game systems are concerned.  We own core rulebooks for Decipher’s LotR RPG, StarWars RPG (although we didn’t enjoy this one much), d20 Modern, and probably one or two that I can’t recall right now.  We’d like to eventually try FFG’s Midnight CS, Ghostwalk CS, AEG’s Stargate RPG, StarTrek RPG, and anything else that looks interesting.  Acutally, we’d be delighted if a fellow group member wanted to try their hand at being a GM, but we’re more than happy to fill that role unless or until someone else wants to take over.

We can only game on the weekends, unfortunately, since our weekdays are usually booked solid with other things.  Games will also run around 4 hours, but we’re not afraid to extend that or cut it short by a couple hours as the sessions dictate.  Children can probably be accommodated (we have a fenced in back yard to play in and video games if all else fails) if the need arises, but we have no children (aside from ourselves) for them to interact with.  

If this sounds like something that you’d be interested in, please e-mail me at saba.taru@comcast.net.  I look forward to hearing from you.  

NOTE:  This is cross posted on the DCRPG yahoo groups site.


[edit]  ACK!  Forgot to mention that we'd like to get this going mid to late July.  Exact dates are negotiable.


----------



## Saba Taru (Jul 4, 2003)

*YaY!*

We finally have enough people to constitute a pretty good group.  I love these boards.  Thanks!


----------

